# Perth Winter Open 2015, Western Australia



## The Second Cuber (Apr 27, 2015)

For the first time in over 3 years Perth will be hosting a competition. 

Registration is open here: http://speedcubing.com.au/PerthWinter2015/

*Date* July 18th, 2015

*Location*
UWA, 35 Stirling Hwy
Crawley, WA

*Events*
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
OH
Pyraminx
Potentially: 5x5x5, BLD


----------



## ghammy (Apr 27, 2015)

YAY!!!! Get on it people!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 4, 2015)

why does the speedcubing Australia site have 2-5 OH pyra and bld but the wca page only has 2-4 OH and pyra? 
I know it says potentially 5x5 and bld but why are they on the speedcubing Australia site as events you can register for?


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> why does the speedcubing Australia site have 2-5 OH pyra and bld but the wca page only has 2-4 OH and pyra?
> I know it says potentially 5x5 and bld but why are they on the speedcubing Australia site as events you can register for?



We always have guaranteed events and possible events. I don't know what your opinion is, but I think it's a good idea to get people to register for possible events before the competition as well. They know it isn't guaranteed but if they put their name down they can have the chance. Also we use that information to build the schedule a week before the competition starts. That's just the way we've always done things here.

FYI I would strongly suspect we end up doing all the possible events with an expected low turnout.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 5, 2015)

Dene said:


> We always have guaranteed events and possible events. I don't know what your opinion is, but I think it's a good idea to get people to register for possible events before the competition as well. They know it isn't guaranteed but if they put their name down they can have the chance. Also we use that information to build the schedule a week before the competition starts. That's just the way we've always done things here.
> 
> FYI I would strongly suspect we end up doing all the possible events with an expected low turnout.



fair enough, that isn't the way we do it in the UK, but I feel like if you go from continent to continent competitions will differ in some aspect or another. for example in the UK there is a fixed registration fee while in America the registration fee differs depending on what events you do, and then there's the possible events in Australia and I don't think anywhere else in the world does possible events, it doesn't matter anyway as long as it's a competition


----------



## TimMc (May 5, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't think anywhere else in the world does possible events, it doesn't matter anyway as long as it's a competition



New Zealand does it too 

Tim.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 5, 2015)

TimMc said:


> New Zealand does it too



haha I guess, I'll try it again "I don't think anywhere else in the world does possible events besides this part of the world" 
Also my cousin goes to the university of western Australia and he has a lecture in the same building the competition is in, so it's possible you might see him come in and have a look at how competitions are run


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

There's a non-zero chance I'll be coming to this 

Hopefully there will be someone there I will dare to talk to


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> There's a non-zero chance I'll be coming to this
> 
> Hopefully there will be someone there I will dare to talk to


Okay, I'm definitely going for this.

Having never been to a country during winter, how cold will the competition venue be compared to a typical air conditioned room? Will there be heaters? Sorry if this may be a silly question.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2015)

Perth is often warm in Winter, and if it was freezing, the comp is indoors so you'd probably be fine. Win every event you compete it? I did it (if you exclude magic which I had the fastest single for...)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PerthSummerOpen2011
Pyra/4x4/BLD are your weak points based on the psych sheet (though it uses an old export)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Perth is often warm in Winter, and if it was freezing, the comp is indoors so you'd probably be fine.


I think our definitions of 'warm' are quite different 



> Win every event you compete it? I did it (if you exclude magic which I had the fastest single for...)


I'll try! Who knows, some of the people who have registered may have greatly improved since 2011.


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PerthSummerOpen2011
> Pyra/4x4/BLD are your weak points based on the psych sheet (though it uses an old export)


BLD probably won't be held looking at the registrations so far...


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Jun 16, 2015)

Perth can have quite variable winters. Sometimes it can be mid-twenties and everyone is in t-shirts, or it could be 10 degrees and freezing cold (by Perth standards, although not freezing in the sense that water will freeze). Generally the weather won't change suddenly though, which is a positive I guess. I did a unit with a lecture in the location that the comp is being held in last year and it's generally slightly warmer than outside in winter - and a pair of jeans and a light jumper will mean you're warm inside (and unless you get one of the ~14 days a year when it is really cold for Perth, you'll be warm outside too). But Perth weather is very mild (in winter), it is after all a city where it going below 0 degrees will make the front page of the paper.

I unfortunately won't be able to make this competition - the first competition in Perth in over 3 years happens to be when I'm away! A real shame as well because I've more than halved my times in most events. Judging by registration numbers it hopefully looks like there'll be enough demand for another one.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 16, 2015)

Errrrr because guysensei1 is from Singapore (where temperatures are generally >30 degrees) I think it's safe to say that mid 20s can be considered relatively cold.


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2015)

According to this you should expect around 20C


----------



## ghammy (Jun 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Okay, I'm definitely going for this.



Awesome! Look forward to meeting you .



guysensei1 said:


> BLD probably won't be held looking at the registrations so far...


Really hoping we will be able to do it, even if it is during lunch or something. Would love to get an official single!


We have hit the 40 competitor limit, which honestly i didn't expect to get near which is great! 
Should be an absolute cracker of a day


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2015)

ghammy said:


> Really hoping we will be able to do it, even if it is during lunch or something. Would love to get an official single!



Yeah I would want BLD to be held too. If it's mo3, then I'll try for a successful mean. If not, I'd at least try for a sub-4


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2015)

1 more week to the comp!
Slightly bummed that 5x5 isnt happening and that there's only 1 round of OH, but still looking forward to it!


----------



## ghammy (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't believe it's only 2 days away!
Goals: single/average
2x2 : meh
3x3: sub 23/sub 25/get to second round
4x4: sub 1:20/sub1:30
3BLD: success
Pyra: meh


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2015)

ghammy said:


> Can't believe it's only 2 days away!



I'm typing this in the airport 
More recent goals:
2: sub-4 
3: sub-11.5. Sub-10 single if easyish scramble
4: sub-50. Also get back in top-1k for single
OH: NR!
BLD: mo3, if not, sub-3 single 
Pyra: top 1k


----------



## Iggy (Jul 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm typing this in the airport
> More recent goals:
> 2: sub-4
> 3: sub-11.5. Sub-10 single if easyish scramble
> ...



Good luck! Hope you finally get the OH NRs lol


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2015)

Remember guys, the more you help out and make things keep chugging along, the more chance of adding events! It won't be a big competition, so there should be time, if you all stay busy all day. You get out what you put in


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Dene said:


> Remember guys, the more you help out and make things keep chugging along, the more chance of adding events! It won't be a big competition, so there should be time, if you all stay busy all day. You get out what you put in



Ahh, I only brought 2-5 and pyra.
More rounds of OH? 
I'll help out a ton if that will happen


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm typing this in the airport
> More recent goals:
> 2: sub-4
> 3: sub-11.5. Sub-10 single if easyish scramble
> ...



2: yes!
3: yes! Yes!
4: no. Oh well
OH: YES
BLD: no, yes
Pyra: Lolno not even Sub-10


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Apologies for the double post, but if anyone happens to have footage of my 9.19 single (especially the audience reaction) please PM me.
I know there were a few people there with big fancy cameras and a go pro too.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jul 19, 2015)

That was a good comp for me. Only cubing for 2 months and I got a 50.18 average on 3x3. I don't know F2L yet, but I do know 4LLL, so I will definitely be practising for the next comp here. I wasn't in 2x2, but I'm working on that too. Down to a 12 second Average.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jul 19, 2015)

Also, do you know when the next comp will be, or how often they will be from now on?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

LeeryLangers said:


> Also, do you know when the next comp will be, or how often they will be from now on?



Hopefully in June next year, or early march
That's when my school holidays are


----------



## The Second Cuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Got footage of your 9.19 single mate


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

The Second Cuber said:


> Got footage of your 9.19 single mate



PM?
Thanks!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 23, 2015)

Had a great time at the competition. Thank you for organising it. Any ideas on when the next one is? I completely failed all my goals.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jul 24, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Had a great time at the competition. Thank you for organising it. Any ideas on when the next one is? I completely failed all my goals.




Michael is thinking about another comp in the summer.


----------

